

Going Somewhere? (Mozilla Firefox) - dredmorbius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gi46YO1o_Y

======
bobajeff
>When it's personal use Firefox.

If only online privacy were that simple.

~~~
dredmorbius
As with other aspects: it's a start.

It's also awareness.

